# Citroen Hymer front brake calipers



## rainmanshaun (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi to all - my brother has a 1993 Citroen based Hymermobil that needs replacement front brake calipers. His chassis No. Doesn't exist on the Citroen parts database and I had the same issue with my 93 Fiat based Hymer. I am assuming that Hymer issue their own chassis No when they come out of the factory? Can anyone guide me to a supplier who could help source the correct parts?

Any advice would be much appreciated!

Thanks, Shaun


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

The parts won't be Hymer. the engine and running gear will all be Citroen C25, which was the same as the Peugeot J5, and Talbot Express.

Loads of them here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_t...bot+express+brake+calliper&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

A lot of motor factors will be able to get them re conditioned as new for you on a quick turnround .


----------

